# Introducing Presley



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I would like to introduce our newest family member Presley! She is so very precious! She is from Katherine Kasten Adura Maltese. She is very calm and loving. Riley seems taken with her. She was unsure of her Sleepypod so sat in my lap all the way home.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Sherri, Presley is absolutely precious and I want to wish you and your family all the best of luck with her. Hope that we will be seeing more of her.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations! Wishing you and Presley (Elvis?) a long and happy life together. She is precious.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Presley*

Sherry she is absolutely adorable. Looks like she already has a princess palace. I really like the railing around the top of her play pen. Love the name Presley.


----------



## Kkasten (Jul 17, 2019)

It was my pleasure to meet you yesterday and watch the fall into love between ypu and Presley in a matter of moments! That connection, with a little girl sinking into the chest of her new mom, makes it easier for me to stop crying after they leave here! (I have another picture of the same thing when Lydia met Georgie for the first time.) Enjoy each other and I look forward to watching her bloom in your love and care!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Home Presley!!!!! We have been waiting for you! 
Sherry, I am OTM happy w/you today! It is about time the sunshine shows up at your house again! Sending all the best wishes for a healthy & happy life together. I am glad Riley likes her! He must have been so lonely.
I think Sissy would approve!!!!! xoxo


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Sherry. Presley is adorable.:wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what a beautiful puppy!!!! I love the name Presley. Seems to suit her. Congratulations!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She is precious Sherry! I'm so over the moon happy for you guys and Riley will be a fantastic big brother


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((SHERRY LOOK AT YOUR SMILE:wub))) 

I couldn't be happier for you dear friend, Presley is beautiful even at a young age:smootch::tender:
I am thrilled for you, I am so glad you have one of Adura Maltese, Katherine is so knowledgeable and so easy to talk with 

I just know your in for so much love, my Geneva is more then I could ever imagine 
I thought after my great loss of my Matilda I would never find another even close to her, I was wrong, my Geneva is truly my little love:wub:
From the first day I met her I could see she had been loved and was so trained.

I am so looking forward to hearing more about little Presley and see pictures. It's going to be wonderful watching her grow into a beauty.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> ((((SHERRY LOOK AT YOUR SMILE:wub)))
> 
> I couldn't be happier for you dear friend, Presley is beautiful even at a young age:smootch::tender:
> I am thrilled for you, I am so glad you have one of Adura Maltese, Katherine is so knowledgeable and so easy to talk with
> ...


Paula, Geneva and Georgie Girl are Presley's great Aunts! Maybe great, great, not sure.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sherry - you already know how I feel. I'm just so happy that this little sunbeam has entered your life. She's gorgeous!!! When I read what Katherine wrote about sinking into your chest, that's just how it happened with Tyler. He sunk in and sighed and I was a goner. 



So where did the name Presley come from? Tyler's name had been....Elvis when I was getting him but I told the guys I wanted to name him Tyler and they called him that at their home until I got him.


So happy for you and Ron and thrilled that Riley has a sister again. I know Sissy is smiling down from heaven too seeing your family so happy. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry - she is adorable. What a great addition to your home.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome Presley to SM. Hugs.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Sherry - you already know how I feel. I'm just so happy that this little sunbeam has entered your life. She's gorgeous!!! When I read what Katherine wrote about sinking into your chest, that's just how it happened with Tyler. He sunk in and sighed and I was a goner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As you know I had many names! But I couldn't bond with any of them. The night before we went to Texas I woke up in the middle of the night and thought her name needs to be Presley! Where it came from , nobody knows. It was meant to be.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sherry great auntie Geneva wants to see more pictures of her niece :innocent:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

P.........Prescious as can be:wub2:

R.........Riley will show her the ropes:HistericalSmiley:

E.........Everyone will cheer to the new princess:tender:

S.........Sherry is a proud mommy:chili:

L.........Lovely new family:aktion033:

E.........Everybody wants more pictures:clap:

Y..........Yes, she is so cute:Sooo cute:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sherry said:


> As you know I had many names! But I couldn't bond with any of them. The night before we went to Texas I woke up in the middle of the night and thought her name needs to be Presley! Where it came from , nobody knows. It was meant to be.


:blink::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sherry I am so happy for you and for sweet Presley. How beautiful Presley is. Wishing you many years of health and happiness Presley. &#55358;&#56688;&#55358;&#56688;


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sherry,
Congratulations! I am so overjoyed for you! Presley is absolutely beautiful/perfect! Riley has a new sister! I can't wait to see more pics and hear more about her! 

When I left we were thinking about perfect Maltese names.......I think you found the one PRESLEY - Love it! :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww Sherry Shes sooo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sherry, what a beautiful little girl, congratulations!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats Sherry!! Presley is so beautiful and I love her name!
I’m so happy for you!! How is she doing?


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Presley is precious!! Congratulations to both of you!!!

Lainie and Whispy


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sherry she’s adorable!!congrats!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Be still my heart! :wub: Congrats on your baby girl, Sherry!


----------

